# Fish ID



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Saw this at my LFS. Didnt get a chance to ask what it was. Any idea?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

*Geometric Pygmy Hawkfish
HawkFish: saltwater fish aquarium Hawkfish - Aquatic Connection

*


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you . My LFS has one and im not yet sure if i would like one.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

i came really close to picking up one of these guys last weekend. personality plus!! decided against it as i would like to add some shrimp to my tank.


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

I think it would make a fine addition to the 29g tank in my room since well my PJ cardinal refuses any more cardinals. I do have two small peppermint shrimp though in that tank.


----------

